# Barn/Shed & Layout Plans for Goats



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello,
We have another farm in NY that we recently purchased with 20 acres of GORGEOUS pasture. I am SO excited to expand my herd. That means we have to build some sheds/barns. I am not quite sure what I exactly I want or how I am going to divide the pasture for the animals, so I would love to hear about your setup! We will be building our own things, so will most likely steal a few ideas here and there . Please don't be shy. I would love to hear how you tend to your herd and any pictures will be appreciated. :clap:


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

If you have any plans from your building that would be really helpful too


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Where abouts in Ny?


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Minisink. Just a few minutes from Pine Island. Are you close? Would love to meet some of our new goat neighbors! 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

What's working well here...shed roof sloping toward winter sunshine for snow to melt and slide off...a transparent roof panel to maximize daylight and sunlight...windows under eaves to let in winter sun, but shaded by eaves in summer to avoid excess heat...a half-wall between the hay storage and the manger, so it's easy to fill the manger without being mobbed...it's nice to have a bit of power to at least run a heated waterbucket and/or a heat lamp...a milking room or at least someplace out of wind and rain and away from other goats is a bonus, if you don't want "help" from other goats while milking, hoof trimming, etc. ...a cupboard for necessaries, of which there always seem to be more than you'd think (minerals, trimmers, latex gloves, etc.) ...oh, and make sure there's headroom for the humans! And do grind off any sharp, pokey hardware!


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Any one else?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You are 2 1/2 hours southwest of us. We occasionally go to Newburgh and I have friends who frequent Warwick a lot


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Rotational grazing! We are in CT and they say about 2 goats per acre for grazing all summer, but if you break it in to smaller pastures and rotate every 3 weeks to get away from the parasite cycle and let the pasture regrow it seems to work well.

As far as buildings - centralized near water and electricity then build your pastures out from there. Make sure it is easy to plow to. Salvage any trees possible to shade your building in summer. As Himmel stated - being able to fill hay, grain, water, from outside of the animal area is a huge plus - half wall or welded panel with feeders on the opposite side. 

Hay storage as close to the point of use is great for saving time trucking it all over!

And lastly, removable kidding jugs!


----------

